# [intel Nehalem] Vérifier la bonne marche du turbo

## gglaboussole

Bonjour à tous,

Si comme moi vous avez la chance d'avoir un CPU Nehalem vous avez certainement remarqué qu'il est impossible de savoir si la fonction turbo marche (ce qui permet de changer la fréquence des core en fonction de leur utilisation, leur permettant de dépasser leur fréquence "normale").

En effet  les infos disponibles dans /proc où celles que donnent cpufreq-info sur la fréquence sont erronées...

Quelque soit le travail du cpu la fréquence indiquée si le governor performance est utilisée reste constante et à un maximum qui est inférieur à celle réellement donnée par le turbo, et si le governor est ondemand la fréquence maximale indiquée ne dépassera jamais la fréquence nominale du cpu...

Or rassurez vous, il n'en est rien !!   :Very Happy: 

ouf...

En effet j'ai trouvé un outil qui mériterait d'être dans portage i7z que vous trouverez ici : http://code.google.com/p/i7z/

Il montre en temps réel les variations du "multiplier" et la fréquence des cores et vous pourrez ainsi vous assurez que le turbo fonctionne bien !

J'espère que j'enfonce pas une porte ouverte et que certains pourront profiter de cette info, voire en faire un ebuild   :Wink: 

Je laisse le soin aux modos de déplacer ce post dans la section "astuces" s'ils estiment qu'il n'a pas lieu d'être ici...

----------

## geekounet

Ha on est de retour à l'époque des i486 ?  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ha on est de retour à l'époque des i486 ? 

 

Y avait des boutons turbo même sur i286 et i386. Mais ça désactivait pas le cache au passage sur certains cpu?

----------

## gglaboussole

Franchement à cette époque là je m'intéressait malheureusement plus aux filles qu'au pc...  :Laughing:   c'est bien dommage d'ailleurs, j'aurais fait mes études là dedans au lieu de m'y mettre à 35 ans...

(je fais un DUT d'Info en "Année Spéciale"....)

edit: enfin les filles c'est bien quand même... même sans turbo...

----------

## Leander256

De mémoire le bouton turbo ralentissait la fréquence du bus et/ou du processeur parce que certains jeux mal codés tournaient trop vite sur les machines récentes (j'avais eu ce problème avec un seul jeu, à vrai dire). Le nom de "turbo" était je pense une grosse blague marketing.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> De mémoire le bouton turbo ralentissait la fréquence du bus et/ou du processeur parce que certains jeux mal codés tournaient trop vite sur les machines récentes (j'avais eu ce problème avec un seul jeu, à vrai dire). Le nom de "turbo" était je pense une grosse blague marketing.

 

http://www.debian.org/releases/2.1/i386/ch-preparing.fr.html#s3.4 ça avait l'air fun d'installer linux avec ça (cf section 3.4.7)

----------

